# Arto 69 2003- what is output of Alternator



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tried to see output rating on alternator but sun too bright to allow my eyes to focus under bonnet.

This Q should only need 1 answer from 1 poster who knows 
- please no ' I think it is'

I am hoping for 80a/h but I suspect answer will be 55a/h

Surprise me!

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Following my OP, which was made in desperation after scouring the N+B and Ducato manuals- before the attempt at looking on the alternator itself I got an answer.

In another place a reply pointed out that the answer is in the brochure (Price list/Equipment) 

AND THE ANSWER IS....

80A/1000w

So why are N+B so shy about putting it in the manual?

Two possible answers:- 

1. From info from my respondent, they fitted bigger ones if aircon was specified and did not want to muddy the waters.

2 N+B seem to write their manual like Boeing - if the operator is not given a switch to move, do not tell him about the details of the system, i.e. it is an Operations Manual not a Technical Manual

But then why put it only in the brochure? Salesmen and Technical Support never did get on!

In support of N+B I am told by owners who have also had Hymers that N+B provide much more info.

Sorry if this post goes into too much detail but we now have the Alternator Rating. 

As a result, if I wanted to fit aircon I would probably need to uprate the alternator. Hey Ho.

Geoff


----------

